# Adopted a new pigeon



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

I posted in Lost and Found about his bird in case someone is missing him/her but jsut wanted to say, that though I am still sad over Gabriels' being AWOL, and still looking for him. I have adopted this bird and am trying to get him used to his new surroundings. The people said he wanted in the houses but as he is a bit peeved and stand offish at the moment, I didn't want to try him in the house yet. I figured he should be contained for a couple of weeks hoping to get used to his new home. I put him in a large carrier and set him on a table on the patio for a while so he can see a bit more. He ahtes the carrier but figured it's the best for now. He seems very healthy, eats and drinks and poops fine, everything looking normal. I had never wormed Gabriel or done anything else, not knowing I should. Is there anything else I should be doing for this one? AND, how do I go about getting a band? I am chagrined that I enver got one for Gabriel, so I want to get this one banded.
I don't post often, especially as I had no pigeons anymore, but do enjoy reading the stories and tales and heartfelt help that everyone gives and gets. Thanks, SAndy


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Forgot to say that when he's not in the carrier, he has the run of our three car garage and seems content enough.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Just updating on my new pidge. He was introduced to the house last night, loose. He was very good and much friendlier being around us and allowed to explore. He was checking everything out and landing on our heads and shoulders. He is infatuated with our dogs! He jumped on Ben's back, which surprised Ben, but even after he jumped up and the pidge fell off, he kept following Ben around. Our dogs were very used to Gabriel so they basically just ignore him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for giving this pigeon a home.

I'm glad he is enjoying his indoor outings, I would suggest not releasing him outdoors as he may get lost or become victim to a predator. 

Permanent bands with identifying info. are usually put on a baby bird at a young age. However, you might be able to get some kind of snap on band from one of the pigeon supply houses. I would check there first.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Treesa. Do I just Google pigeon supply houses?

SAndy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There are many:

Foys, Global, New England, Siegels, and Jedds in California.

You can get the links in our resource section.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your adoption. It's wonderful news.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like your dogs are pij magnets, Sandy!  

How many dogs do you have and what breeds are they?

Wishing you, your dogs and your new pij all the best! Looks like there will be some amusing stories for you to tell us...  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for you thoughts and good wishes. I've been on the road so just getting back. I'll try those pigeon supply houses and see about a band. I ahve two Welsh corgis who are very good dogs. Very tolerant of my cats, my other Bird and whatever else comes into the farm boundaries. I trust them with anything. My new bird is still getting used to things. he likes the TVs. sleeps at the foot of the bed and is getting more used to us but still is not extremely friendly. We're hoping he will get there. Hopefully I will have some good stories. Keep hoping for Gabriel's return. Sandy


----------

